# How To Recored MC TV To NAS Drive.



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

Hello all this is my first How to.
All over the internet there are many people wanting to recored there tv programs to the Network Attached Storage. (NAS)

Hopefully this guide will help you out with getting that one step firther.

I am Using Windows Vista and Windows XP and this works on both.
My Nas Drive is a Buffalo Linkstation
(Basicley a NAS That you can see on the network with out any addidional Software.)
Even a Windows PC will do.

This Guide is for Windows XP And Windows Vista.

Firstley I hold no responsibilty if you mess up your PC! I would recomend that you make a backup of your PC and a Backup of your Registory. in Just in case 

First of all make sure that you can access your NAS By Typing in \\Your_Nas_Name\Your_Recorded_Folder
E.g For me \\Mediadrive\Recorded-TV 
The Recorded TV is a Network Share.
If you can access your drive to where you want to record then your half way there.

Goto Start > Run then Type in Regedit 
When the Window is open Click
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
SOFTWARE
Microsoft
Windows
CurrentVersion
Media Center
Service
Recording

This is where this is slightley diffrent for widnows XP And Vista

*For windows XP*
Double Click RecordedPath and change its Contents to where you want you TV To be Recorded E.g \\Mediadrive\Recorded-Tv\
Now Change WatchedFolders to the same Location e.g \\Mediadrive\Recorded-Tv\
On both of these Locations Make sure there is a \ at the end like i have.

*For Windows Vista*
Double Click RecordedPath and change its Contents to where you want you TV To be Recorded E.g \\Mediadrive\Recorded-Tv\
Now Change LastRecordPathSet to the same Location e.g \\Mediadrive\Recorded-Tv\

Now Click The Recording Folder on the left hand side of the registory editor.
Then Click File > Export save this somewhere handy. This file can be used if the Nas Is Unavaliable to the PC when it wants to access the drive.

Restart your PC and then Test

A quick note when you goto your Settings in Media Centre this will always show the C Drive. The computer will Record to your network location. Please note that you cannot use a Maped Network Drive this does not work.

I have Tested this alot on windows Vista useing a 100 Network Connection and this works very well. Even when you fast Falward I am now using a 1gb Connection and the only diffrence is that in windows Vista where it shows the Thumnails this is faster for that and that is the only diffrence. To note that my network Traffic is quite heavy at times and on a 100mb it did studder a few times this is when you copying a large file again this is on the 100 with the 1Gb connection you dont get this.

Enjoy

Just to add i have tryed this on Windows 7 but i dont have a TV Card in my laptop to try it propley but it does display and Play all the Videos that i have recorded.

The Location is the Same as Windows Xp and Vista the keys are slightley diffrent.
They are 
*Windows 7*

WatchedFolders change this to \\Mediadrive\Recorded-Tv\
RecordedPath change this to \\Mediadrive\Recorded-Tv\
LastRecordPathSet change this to \\Mediadrive\Recorded-Tv\
And thats it all done.

Enjoy


----------

